# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF Lumia WP8 TP v9.80 Update!! 30 April 2013!!

## mohamed73

*Release Date: April 30, 2013* *Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50*   *Lumia Windows Phone 8.0 Dead Boot Repair via TP (First In The World!)*  *Supported Phones:*  *Lumia 520T RM-913* *Lumia 520 RM-914* *Lumia 520 RM-915* *Lumia 521 RM-917* *Lumia 620 RM-846* *Lumia 720 RM-885* *Lumia 720T RM-887*  *Supported Partition Repairs:*  *M.B.R. (Master Boot Record)* *G.P.T. (GUID Partition Table)* *SBL1* *SBL2* *SBL3* *UEFI* *RPM* *TZ* *WINSECAPP*  *Custom Read/Write eMMC Blocks also supported. The password is still*  *"password" in HEX format.*  *(Hint: RPL and Simlocks are inside a FAT12 Mountable Partition called DPP)*   *Added Test Point Pictures for 520T, 520, 521, 620, 720 and 720T*     *What's New ?*  ** Lumia Windows Phone 8.0 Dead Boot Repair via TP* ** ATF FiRE Server Capable EXE (Flash Files/Links are still uploading)*   *Bug Fixes:*  ** Fixed Lumia Custom eMMC Read/Write Bug on new Hynix eMMC* ** Fixed SD Card Custom Password Masking*  *Other Stuff*  ** Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini (as of April-30-2013)*    *For this Update I give Special Thanks To:*  *X-shadow's Wife for editing the Test Point Pictures for the new Lumia Windows 8.0 Phones.*   *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*     *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

*How to switch between WP7 and WP8 for Dead Boot Repair:*    *ATF Lumia WP8 TP v9.80 Update - Official Download Links:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## سعيد خاطر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

